# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Screwing into Villaboard?

## peter_sm

I am at the stage now of hanging the towel rails in the bathroom reno. Where they go in will be through tile and then just Villaboard underneath. 
What would be the way to screw them in to hold to the villaboard? Toggles? What have you used with good success?

----------


## johnc

I've usually used the metal toggles with the flip out wings, no idea what you call them. Nothings fallen off or cracked to date. Have had less success with plastic plugs that seem to work loose over time. Should be a few experts with more idea than I have though who will give a better answer. 
John

----------


## journeyman Mick

Peter,
the best way is to scrfew through the villaboard and into the noggins you fitted previously :Doh:  . Not always possible, I know. Failing that, there's expanding anchors for villaboard & gyprock which don't need as big a hole as the toggles. They're a metal sleeve that expands behind the sheeting to hold. 
Mick

----------


## bricks

I've used the toggles and the grey wall plugs, I normally try to hit the studs If possible- good stud finders are handy. 
And if im doing the reno then i try to plan for some extra trimmers in the right spots. 
Also, (Seeing as your probable not going to renovate without replacing the rails anyway, ) I've been known to put a dab of liquid nails or silicone onto the back of the rail so it sticks to the tiles/ wall and prevents the toggles working loose. :2thumbsup:  ( works a treat)

----------


## silentC

Yes this is where you need to think ahead. Noggings in the wall at 900mm for the towel rails, one next to the loo for the toilet roll etc. Then you just have to remember where you put them after the wall sheet goes on - write them on the plan - don't do what I did and write them on the floor then forget to transcribe them onto a sheet of paper before the tilers came in.... Or get a stud finder (they don't always work). 
But seeing as you've already sheeted the walls, I've had good results with Ramset nylon anchors. Haven't tried the metal ones suggested by Mick but I reckon you couldn't go wrong following his advice.

----------


## scooter

> Peter,
> the best way is to scrfew through the villaboard and into the noggins you fitted previously . Not always possible, I know. Failing that, there's expanding anchors for villaboard & gyprock which don't need as big a hole as the toggles. They're a metal sleeve that expands behind the sheeting to hold. 
> Mick

  Called hollow wall anchors I think, these the ones Mick?

----------


## journeyman Mick

> Called hollow wall anchors I think, these the ones Mick?

  Yep, that's the ones. You don't need to drill as large a hole in ther wall and I reckon they've got a more secure grip, plus you can undo the towel rail and you won't lose the fastener into the wall cavity as it will rfemain in place, unlike the toggle. 
Mick

----------


## peter_sm

Aha. very good advice. 
I did put noggings in for the cistern, the shower screen and the pedestal basin. The towel rails, I just didn't even think about. 
I suppose one way to remember where the noggings are is to take digital pics before sheeting, and print them with measurements drawn on.

----------


## silentC

I had to place a towel rail once and I'd forgotten to write down where the nogs were. I scratched my head for a while and then suddenly remembered that the wife had taken pictures of the frame. Sure enough, there was a nice pic of the bathroom wall before the sheeting went on. She wasn't so keen this time around...

----------


## anawanahuanana

There is one problem in using ramsets through tiles (as I found out, seeing as my house is absolutely full of them. Give the inventor a gold medal I say!).
Under the head of the ramset are 2 little tangs that grip into the wall surface normally, to hold it in place while you tighten it up to expand the legs on the back. If you're going through tiles, obviously it can't get a grip, so either put them through the grout line and they can grip up against the tile edges, or you'll have to do as I have in a few places, and after drilling the hole, use a small file to cut 2 little notches in the outside of the hole for the tangs to grip. If you know what I mean! 
Other than that, they are great little things. 
As an aside, why do all the internal fittings you buy in Oz come with a little packet of screws and raw plugs? I don't know anyone who actually has solid internal walls to use these things?! It would be more helpful if they came with gyprock anchors for sure......

----------


## silentC

> why do all the internal fittings you buy in Oz come with a little packet of screws and raw plugs?

  I don't know either but I have a drawer full of them...

----------


## anawanahuanana

Me too. Got jam jars full of the little buggers. I guess if I ever need to put 3,000 items up on the exterior of my house, I'll be well away....... :2thumbsup:

----------


## peter_sm

Funny you should mention it, the towel rails did come with those plugs and screws. I thought the same thing about how many hoses would have a solid wall inside a bathroom? 
Maybe a concrete pre-cast toilet block in a caravan park?

----------


## journeyman Mick

From  the mid 70's onwards a large proportion of houses in far north Qld were built in concrete masonry block. Many of these houses have interior walls in masonry block as well. 
Mick

----------


## scooter

Wall plugs are OK (just OK) for mounting lightweight stuff like smoke detectors into gyprock. 
I think the towel rail manufacturers kid themselves that they are adequate mounting for a rail that will hold heavy wet towels, be hung off by little angels, etc etc.

----------

